# Q7 mini off road adventure



## 160club (Jan 11, 2007)

Its pretty stupid, but I filmed it, and thought I might as well show it. I was driving up the canyon and noticed a small hill with some snow on it and thought I would raise the suspension and test the car out real quick. Only had about 100 miles on it so I didn't want to be too hard on it, just a quick, fun, and really a pretty lame adventure. My friend was filming me from my A4. Check it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVpTtmOY-KU


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Q7 mini off road adventure (160club)*

Not stupid at all, job well done. have fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

